# fodmap



## gringo1988 (Mar 25, 2018)

hi peoples.

Can I ask you all to share your experience with fodmap diet? pls let me know


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Low Fodmaps can be tricky. If you're not used to the fiber, you still get gas. But overall, it is reduced more if you stay away from cruciferous vegetables and high fodmap vegetables. The smell would depend on the amount of aromatic compounds and sulfur in your food.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I had a lot of luck with the low fodmap diet...at first. I found the elimination of onion and garlic to be the key things. But after a few months on it...it started not to work anymore. I've heard a low fodmap should be temporary. Your body eventually get accustomed to it and then it back to the same old routine. That's been my experience with not only foods...but also medications. Its an endless cycle of always trying new things.


----------



## gringo1988 (Mar 25, 2018)

ok. than what all you think about it: https://www.curezone.org/forums/fm.asp?i=2400410#i

everythink its a fake? sorry for my engish


----------

